# What will happen if CRP ends???



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kind of goes with Bob's post about the end of CRP.The end of CRP will cause big drops in upland,waterfowl,and deer populations.How will this affect ND?

Will all that land go back into production?
Will hunters stop buying land for hunting purposes?
Will the price of land go down?
Will the number of hunters drop?
Will G/O go out of business?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is my $.02

Some land will go back into production. Some will fence it and turn it into pasture. Some will hay it.

Hunters won't stop buying it, in fact, I believe more will purchase it for their own wildlife entity keeping it from being cultivated or grazed. I think you will see a rush of absentee landowners either R or NR. Especially if interest rates seem low.

I don't think land will go down. I think it will go up in areas that have high wildlife numbers.

Theoretically if everything was cultivated, then I could potential decreases in the amount of hunters, but we will see a continued increase in hunters, probalby more so on the NR side.

No they won't go out of business. they may end up with less acreage, but they will find other means.

Like I said, just my $.02


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Well...heres my 2 cents <--- --->

Corn and sunflowers are going to continue to provide only the best food and cover. When corn and sunflowers are cut, wildlife will resort to tree's and sloughs! G/O's will die out because they realize they suck.

Anyways to prevent this check the post in HOT TOPICS and do something bout it!

Happy hunting


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Most of you do not remember the pre CRP years of soil bank. If CRP program ends the result will be pretty much the same. Wildlife numbers will crash and concentrate in select areas making hunting even more exclusive. Marginal land will go back into production and tiled in order to maximize the productivity of the land. Marketing stratigies will ebb and flow and again the marginal land will be on the edge of profitability. It could be a boon for either hunters or outfitters as the profitability of the land for hunting would create a higher margin for those that charge to hunt over the potential cash crop crap shoot!

One of the big problems with CRP is that many CRP contracts are "retirement funds" the land will not go back into production with the original owners. It will be rented out to maintain a positive cash flow. The glut of rentable land will drive prices down and one of the benefits will be to beginning farmers and rental land farmers and their profit margins, which could possibly improve.

Little good will come of it for the average joe hunter (exclusivity) or even the farmer unless sustainable markets are rapidly created for the product that is produced from the land. if yhe "produced product" is just added to the overall glut of farm products that are exisiting in storage like they are now it will drive prices further south.

Just my two cents worth of speculation 

Bob


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Its hard to make lemonade out of this one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As far as hunter numbers....I think they will drop drastically.With no CRP the duck and pheasant populations will go down.Limits will go down on both....deer population decreases won't affect non-res.

Back to 2 pheasants per day and 6-8 in possesion.....many will not think it is worth it for 4 roosters per weekend.Duck limits of 3 and 6 will also make for fewer hunters.Especially when the next drought comes and the limit drops to 2 mallards.

This would probably affect Minn. hunters the most since they are the ones who come for the weekend.Long distance non-res. who come for a week would probably still come.

This drop in hunter numbers will put many G/O out of business especially the smaller operations.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

If CRP ends I actually see the potential for land purchases by hunters to increase. (I do not split this into a resident/non-resident issue because I personally know a lot more resident hunters that own land for hunting than I know non-resident landowners)

It's easy to see that the increase in wildlife is due to habitat. So if one buys the land, and invests in habitat, the return is more wildlife. It's really not much different than buying and old house, fixing it up, and getting a return on the work. If people will pay the current prices they will not go away when the price goes down. They will probably just buy more acreage.

A rental program with the farmer or rancher that leaves areas beneficial for wildlife, combined with a program for increasing trees, shrubs, and other habitat is not difficult to work out. Concessions made to the farmer/rancher that is beneficial to both the farmer/rancher and the hunter can make for a good relationship.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

CRP payments are a major reason why people buy this type of land for recreational purposes. Without the CRP payment the price of poker goes up considerably because the government will not be subsidizing the purchase. I don't know if the cash rent will make it attractive of not. For the truly rich it probably makes no difference. Again it isn't what people will pay for the land but what they will pay for the pheasants. As far as 
G/O's, I can't see where buying land for deer or duck hunting makes sense but with what people will pay to shoot a few pheasants it probably does cash flow. I can't see where they will eliminate the CRP program but they may reclassify what kinds of land will qualify and cut the payment per acre.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/news/13082875.htm


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, half the CRP around our farm has been hayed in rotation year after year, then alot of it has also been clipped for weed control. So that CRP is pretty much useless for habitat that normally held alot of deer before they started haying and clipping it. I don'nt know what will happen, some of land in CRP never should have been put into production and some of it never should have come out of production.

Some day CRP will go and so will the great hunting in most areas.

I can think of a few quarters I would love to get my hands on oce the CRP contrat expires that was good land before it went into CRP.

There are alot of cases where farmers put land into CRP and retired and have since passed away, now once the contracts expire the land will have to go back into production for cash rent for the widows.

It will be a sad day when CRP goes away..


----------

